# Loads for Glock 22- .40 S&W



## Justsqueeze (Mar 17, 2008)

Hi folks

Anyone have a good target load for my Glock 22 - .40 S&W ?


cheers



Howard


----------



## Patient_Zero (Mar 14, 2008)

I would be VERY cautious about ANY handload .40 with a Glock.

http://www.thegunzone.com/glock/gindex2.html

Dean Speir may be overly critical (understatement of the year), but he does have quite a bit of evidence to back up his statements.


----------

